#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  Welder certificate by EN 287 e 288

## bigferro

Dear all,

Can i get a copy of EN287 and EN 288 to learn how certification of welders work
Thanks in advance


Best regardsSee More: Welder certificate by EN 287 e 288

----------


## mitsai_3

Try EN 9606 EN 287 will end in 2015

----------


## Han Ah kwang

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## endah

Thank you for shared bro

----------


## Rocknee

Any one has ISO 9606-1 ?

----------

